# Drift/Sea Anchor



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

A miltary surplus drogue parachute or for bigger boats a parachute makes an excellent sea anchor. Here is an example. 



http://www.dilette.net/main/dilettesales/Parachute_Drogue_Large_Solid.htm



To keep any sea anchor from twisting into a ball over night, attach a float such as a 1 gallon plastic jug to the edge of the chute. Also to rapidly bring it in, attach a line to the float which will collapse the chute quickly while bringing it in.


----------

